# Cemetary pictures



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone else like cemetaries?!

I went to our local cemetary today...it's actually the first time I've been in there. I was pretty creeped out by it, to be honest. The further back you go, the older the graves get (dating as far as the early 1800s) and the more crowded and closer together they get...and the WEIRDER they get!

Finally you come to a bit where the path just ends...but the graves are still going back as far as the eye can see! Some tombstones are completely covered in moss and ivy, others have cracked or fallen right over. And it definitely has a weird feeling about it. It's on a pretty big through-road, but ten steps inside, you can't even hear the traffic. 

I'll be totally honest, I got too creeped out to stay and take pictures! But I'd love to go back soon (maybe with the BF for protection) and get some pics to show all of you guys. I bet there's some great inspiration in there for tombstone building.

In the meantime, here are some pictures of the cemetary I found on Google:

York Cemetary, York, England.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you've got any good cemetary pictures, please share them!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I LOVE cemetery photography! There is a lot of it on Etsy (well, okay a lot of photos but not that many different photographers). I have some of mine listed in my Etsy shop as well - http://www.etsy.com/shop/CustomZombie?section_id=6454725

We've got a really cool one here in town that was established in 1849 - The Lexington Cemetery. It is absolutely beautiful with all of the gardens, ponds, wildlife, and trees. I like to go and just wander around.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Those are great pics! Very eerie!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome pics!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

those are beautiful! I went to PA recently and took loads of cemetery pics but I think I only got like 1 "pretty" one. Mostly I was documenting our ancestors and also taking pics of tombstone ideas.

Im going to have to put some broken and knocked down stones in my cemetery now. There was an awful lot of them turned over/broken from weather, naughty kids and ground erosion. 

My grandma told me a story of one of the naughty kids that was peeing on a tombstone and got killed by lighting.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I posted a thread a few weeks back about this Cemetery we visited this month. I always find them to be such peaceful places. The last burials took place in the 70's they're trying to conserve it. 

http://s466.photobucket.com/albums/rr24/vik34uk/Sheffield General Cemetery/


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

In my town there is a modern cemetery with an OLD OLD OLD cemetery attached to it. The Church was erected in 1703 _(there is an even older one a couple miles away from the 1600's)_ 

The OLD OLD OLD Cemetery have soldiers from the American Revolution buried in in. (which probably isn't too dated to you Europeans, but in America that's about as old as you can get.) 

Its gated, but maybe I head there one afternoon and snap some photos and post them here. They are pretty neat.

I'm a big history buff so scoping out cemeteries is something I have always been interested in. Wondering what the people were like, who they might have met, and what they saw in their lives .. very interesting.

To be honest I have never really been creeped out by them. I remember, as a child, my grandma telling me that there were more good people in cemeteries than bad. That kind of declawed the fear.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE cemeteries! I'm afraid that I don't have any good photos, though. I went out to an abandoned cemetery to take pictures when I was younger, but unfortunately I went when it was near sundown, and with a 35 mm camera (cheap, at that), and most didn't turn out. I would love to go back someday and do it again in better light, with my digital camera, once I move back to that area. Here, our cemeteries are boring and modern. I've driven past one or two, and not seen anything striking at all.

When I lived in Springfield, IL, I lived across the street from the cemetery that President Lincoln is buried in, and I used to go walking there quite often (believe me, it was much safer than the neighborhood itself). I just find them so peaceful. I didn't own a camera at the time, so no pictures of that either, I'm afraid.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Lea32R you dont have to be creeped out by the dead, its the living that should creep you out.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Those are really great pictures everyone. Riki, I may have to order one of yours. I really love that old house that look's like it's tilting. Most of the Cemetarys around here are really modern.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I Love old cemeteries! I have even done a bunch of work for the U S Gen Web cemertery project where they are trying to survey and record all the old cemeteries before all the old stones are totally unreadable. I have been to some that were creepy in that you thought at any moment your foot would go down a hole and meet more than dirt at the bottom! Some that had stones so old you wondered how they had stayed around and in such good condition when the ones next to it has crumbled away. The history is written in most, you can see flu epidemic of 1918 where it wiped out whole families and half the populations of the towns people. The old coal mining towns and the explosions that took 100's of miners at a time. Lots of history in those old cemeteries! Lots of fun to read and explore. I can't drive past an old cemetery without stopping to look around. Really lots of history there if you just take the time to look.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Excellent Pics! I love that cemetary! I would picnic there regularly!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

You're not alone...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/graveyard-photography.html


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My sister and I made our own "haunted tour" a few years ago, and one of the stops was Graceland Cemetery, which is supposed to be haunted (both the statues in these photos are supposed to be haunted.) I took a lot more photos, but I don't have them on this computer... You can see them in my facebook album: 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=2024852&id=77801115


This is one of my favorites:









The statue is called "Eternal Silence"










This "Inez Clarke" which was also supposed to be involved in supernatural occurances


I also took some photos of my Living Dead Dolls while we were there (I added the fog in an image editor)--


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful cemetery! I would love to go to some of these really old ones people post about. The cemeteries around here have the oldest ones from early 1800s. But considering that America is a relatively young country I guess there's not bad.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous pics!


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

HauntedHorror . I love that first picture .


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Posted some here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/91074-eerie-cemetery-pics.html


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> My grandma told me a story of one of the naughty
> kids that was peeing on a tombstone and got killed by lighting.


That's funny! My dad always said he was afraid someone would pee on his grave after he died, so him & Mom got plots in a mausoleum on the 4th level - so you always have to look up to him!

I went by a cemetery tonight that I think I'll be going back to with my camera. The highway ends & turns into a regular road and as you're sitting at the first stop light, the cemetery is on both sides of the road. Some of the crypts were falling in & such, so it looked really creepy!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

lzrdsgal said:


> Lea32R you dont have to be creeped out by the dead, its the living that should creep you out.


I totally agree! Cemetaries are so quiet and peaceful.....


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I totally dig cemeteries! There are some old ones near where i am and, every once in a while my wife and i stop and take a stroll and have a look at some of the older stones, tombs and mausoleums.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I love to go throught old cementries. Took these a couple weeks ageo. Enjoy. Yours are awesome!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/obcessed-with-it-albums-cementery-fayetteville-nc.html


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

obcessed with it said:


> I love to go throught old cementries. Took these a couple weeks ageo. Enjoy. Yours are awesome!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/obcessed-with-it-albums-cementery-fayetteville-nc.html


I just took a look at your pics, they are awesome! It's crazy how elaborate gravestones used to be.

I'm still waiting to go back to the cemetary here with my camera...it has very limited opening hours, and I work full-time!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

HauntedHorror said:


> Now that is a creepy-ass statue. I would run a mile from that thing if I saw it!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been dying to resurrect this thread () -- I finally went to our local cemetery today to take some photos, which I've been meaning to do for a while. I think there used to be a thread somewhere here for people to post cemetery pics on, but I couldn't find it -- it was for people to use as references for making their own tombstones. My photos aren't as eerie as Lea32R's (I love how you did them in black and white, so creepy!) - but some of them are hauntingly beautiful and the cemetery far exceeded my expectations! While I was taking the pictures of the crypts, a crow started screaming at me, and it was so creepy I got goosebumps, but I loved it!!

Instead of posting all 37 photos here, I'll just add a link to my album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/effie-albums-willimantic-cemetery-photos.html

-- it's two pages, so be sure to check the second page with the crypts 



-- here are my favorite ones though:


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, i'm not the only one! I'm so happy.... Cemetaries make me feel peaceful... I love to walk with my children through them. Sometimes I get emotional when I read the headstones.. especially if it's for a child, things like that just shouldn't exist. I especially love the older ones.


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Love looking at these photos everyone. I spent just a few minutes in the cemetery across the street from my grandparents yesterday. Here are a few pics I took. Wish I could have spent longer. 
























My son was interested in the way the door was locked up by an old rusty lock and chain and asked "Is this old chain a prop or real?" lol 








The glass window of the door to one of the mausoleums was broken so I was able to get a pic of the inside.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Triplej, is it just me or are all of your pictures the same. :?


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Rikki said:


> Triplej, is it just me or are all of your pictures the same. :?


Yep, I just got it fixed.


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Lea32R said:


> HauntedHorror said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a creepy-ass statue. I would run a mile from that thing if I saw it!
> ...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

triplej2002 said:


> Yep, I just got it fixed.


Shew....good to know that it wasn't me!  Cool pics, btw.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

One of the most unusual cemetaries we have here in Spring, TX is the Wuensche Family Cemetary which is a small lot adjacent to a raised highway sandwiched by the feeder road. People zip by it at 65 mph all day long. It is now totally fenced off, but will always remain in this unusual spot, it does have a small parking area for visitors:

http://www.historictexas.net/cemeteries/3c/2h/wunsche1.htm

The sign is misspelled, unfortunately. We still have the Wuensche Cafe in Old Town Spring where a railroad hub was. I think it was a motel/saloon when it was built and is said to be haunted still to this day. You can eat downstairs, but the upstairs is off limits to patrons.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Love all the pictures. 

Frog and I are into geocaching and love cemetery hides, especially the ones with some character. 

I've several sets of my favorite photos from cemeteries we've visited in the last year or so. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/stinkerbell-n-frog-prince-albums.html


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I love everyone's pics! I too am a cemetery freak. Any time I have the chance, I wander around an interesting cemetery.

In Texas, we don't have that old of cemeteries, but here's a site that focuses on cemeteries of the Northeast, some of which were started in the 1600s!

http://www.gravematter.com/

Here are a few of my cemetery pics, taken in Trinity Church's graveyard in lower Manhattan. This cemetery is OLD, as there's been a church at this site for hundreds of years. 

IIRC the black iron fence is along Broadway. Wall Street intersects it just down the way.









A restored stone, but still cool.









Cool little grouping of sandstone stones.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I love cemetaries too! And especially love to photograph them. We have some great old ones here in Dallas. I'll have to post some pics soon.





Rikki said:


> I LOVE cemetery photography! There is a lot of it on Etsy (well, okay a lot of photos but not that many different photographers). I have some of mine listed in my Etsy shop as well - http://www.etsy.com/shop/CustomZombie?section_id=6454725
> 
> We've got a really cool one here in town that was established in 1849 - The Lexington Cemetery. It is absolutely beautiful with all of the gardens, ponds, wildlife, and trees. I like to go and just wander around.


Rikki - love your etsy shop images! I have some photos there too. Hope to get more of my cemetary prints listed on there soon.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> Rikki - love your etsy shop images! I have some photos there too. Hope to get more of my cemetary prints listed on there soon.


Thanks! I didn't know that you're on Etsy - what's your shop?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Rikki said:


> Thanks! I didn't know that you're on Etsy - what's your shop?


Hey Rikki! Yes, my photos have been on there since this spring. Not much selling yet, but I'm still working on it. The shop is called Squintphotography.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

As much as I love Halloween and horror movies and setting up a cemetery outside my house every October, I have to say real cemeteries creep me out. Even these pictures in this thread give me chills. I guess for me it's just a grim reminder of the inevitable. That being said, if I could have a few of those tombstones in my front yard on Halloween I'm all for it. Go figure.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm obsessed with cemtetaries. I think they have such character and I'm often curious about the young people buried in them and what caused their lives to be so short. I sometimes try to research some of the names and see if I can find any information about the cemetary or those that are laid to rest.
My husband and I live in a cabin about 2/10s of a mile up a path. One day while I was out exploring I found a a fenced in area, but there wasn't any stones in it, but beside it about 5 or 6 stones about 2 feet tall. They're very worn and I couldn't read the writing. We are getting ready to move and with Halloween approaching I'm in spook mode. SO I made my husband walk down to one night so we could photograpgh it.

My stepmom thinks I'm crazy because when I went to Missouri to visit her I made her take me to the oldest cemetary so I could take pictures.

Love the pics on the thread they're really neat.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

came upon this site, interesting stone and cementries....

http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2010/02/6-overgrown-cemeteries-tombs-and-catacombs/


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I love cemeteries and find them to be calming and soothing. A great place to reflect and relax. We are always walking through and paying quick respects to those buried at the Old Burying Point in Salem. It's such a unique, amazingly beautiful cemetery.


----------



## October 31st (Aug 11, 2010)

cool pics!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband is from Manchester, England....his parents live in a village there. When we went to visit last summer, I insisted that he take me to the village church and graveyard....I was in awe of the beauty of the cemetery and the actual moss on the headstones! Here in Texas we don't get that! Here are some of the pics...


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

woohoo, i saw this thread and was soo excited. when i lived in pensacola florida i made it a priority to go see the cemetaries of new orleans... and took TONS of pictures! i have some framed in my bathroom. anyways im glad im not the only one that likes em. lol. i posted about 200 of em in my albums.


----------

